# Name My Hamster?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I got this female hamster a few weeks ago and so far, I like her a lot! She's starting to tame and she's got fantastic personality. I'm just not sure what to name her yet... Here's some pictures of her, to give you an idea of what might be good to name her!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Awe shes so cute.

Mrs fuzzy 
Muffin
Sasha
Bunny ( which i think would just be cute)
Miss Squeaky
Cookie


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, thank you!

She is adorable, isn't she?

Ohhh, I like Sasha.... *thinks about it for a second*

Okay! Sasha it is! Hehe, thanks!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think she looks like a big sweety 
The name Sasha is suiting IMO.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Mashiro said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> She is adorable, isn't she?
> 
> ...


your welcome.

She is just so cute!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

She's so adorable!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I love her coloring!!!! I bet she'll find a way to climb all over those bars! I have my syrian girl in a 60 gallon ferret cage... and she's turned into quite the acrobat!

You should get some hammocks to hang.. I bet she'd love it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, she's adorable!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

rmarkham said:


> I love her coloring!!!! I bet she'll find a way to climb all over those bars! I have my syrian girl in a 60 gallon ferret cage... and she's turned into quite the acrobat!
> 
> You should get some hammocks to hang.. I bet she'd love it!


My last female long-haired syrian hamster (Daisy F. Cuddleton R.I.P.) was set up in a 30"x18"x32" wire cage with a deep base filled with lots of substrate for digging/tunneling and tons of shelves, hammocks, and misc. levels I added in--she loved it! I've always dreamed of building one of those ikea-hack style habitats like the ones in this blog: http://hamstergehege.blogspot.com/search/label/Gehege - Cages - Jaulas
If I get another hamster that will definitely be my new project lol.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, those habitats look like hammy palaces!

My cage is 24" x 14" x 15" and has a pretty deep base. I try to keep it pretty full so she can tunnel around in there. 

I want to expand on her habitat, but there's so many more projects to do!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Mashiro said:


> Wow, those habitats look like hammy palaces!
> 
> My cage is 24" x 14" x 15" and has a pretty deep base. I try to keep it pretty full so she can tunnel around in there.
> 
> I want to expand on her habitat, but there's so many more projects to do!


I feel that no matter how much space you give them they still make it feel small! I can't believe how active these guys can be! 

Here's my ham's home


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow that is a huge cage!!!!! I want a hamster but even though the only pets my mom approves of are dogs and cats (barely cats) she wont allow me to have a small mammal. Even if she let me have one I dont have the money to care for it properly.


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

She's adorable!!
Willow
Avery
Auburn
Autumn
Claire
Clarabelle
Hazel
Pixie
Are some names i like


----------

